# fittonia?



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone tried this in a viv? As a houseplant, it's fast-growing, and stays low much like ficus pumilia, but much prettier IMO. How's it in humidity?

-Solly


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No problems there, they are a classic terrarium plant.
I threw some cuttings in some of my froglet containers, didn't do anything special for them, and they rooted and are growing in very little light.
They will get a little leggier in later stages though.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fittonia is actually a high humidity plant, they often wilt quickly in the low humidity of homes when their soil begins to dry, where they thrive in our terrariums.

Some varieties are larger/taller than others... some have leaves that can get to 4+ inches in larger plants, some that rarely have leaves an inch long. Color varies from white, pink, red, to a purplish color in the viens. 

If your fittonia is getting a little too tall for its spot, you can nip the buds to keep it bushy, or just cut off the tops of the plants and root them for whole new fittonia plants lol. Very easy to grow in tanks and to propagate.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i got a red star one awhile back...beautiful plant, after reading this i just got some cuttings from the main plant and moved them into vivs...the main plant im saving for a larger viv project. Hopefully the cuttings will take off


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

sticking the stalks into nice wet soil, wet sphagnum moss, or just water until they root usually works well. Whatever they are rooting in just has to be really wet initially or the cuttings won't make it, which is why I often root them in water before placing them in soil/sphagnum moss.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

well since i dont drill drainage holes my vivs are often pretty soggy. I seem to walk that fine line of drowning my plants and just keeping them dry enough to do ok. I put some on either side of the tree in the big 46gal which has no speration between water, land and air, so they should atleast survive in that viv.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

This is a pic of my Fittonia, it does great in vivs in my opinion. And it is a slow grower. Its the one in the left corner.


----------

